# Serenity, Solace, Starvation...



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It looks mighty nice out there. Sorry that the fishies didn't want to play though.

NIce pics, thanks for reporting on the conditions.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Your reports make me smile Smitty. Thanks for the report and pics. I can never seem to make it all the way there. There are too many places along the way on hwy 40 that make me stop...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The pup looks sad you didn't catch any fish? Hope you get some next time.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

its good to see all the sand. When I was there about a month ago it was mostley open and thin ice around the edges.
Could you make it to knights hallow?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

SilverSmitty...man does that look peaceful...sorry you didn't any fishes to cooperate but bottom line you're not at work, out with the pup and living the good life...what more can you ask for...I'm think'n 'vacation planning' to Starvation.... :mrgreen: 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Report better luck next time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Keep that Dante' away from them snakes !! _O\ 

Good for you gettin out Silversmitty !! And thanks for post'in a picture of that skunk !! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be up there on Sat. or Sunday, using my secret entrance road to one of them private bay's, catching browns....I'll be sure to share a report !! :wink:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Sand with no shoes? Oh no I am so afraid of Hantaviruse. All those warning signs creep me out, especially when you have OCD like me! Starvation is one of my top fishing places that I dont visit enough because the thought of Hantaviruses haunts the back of my mind the whole trip. Although your dogs rolls in the sand Im sure, and he is ok . Maybe I should man up, take my meds and head back out there soon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> To each their own :wink: Hell if lead paint didn't kill me as a baby, I'm all good.


Thats why I love Utah Lake.... if I'm not dead yet, nothing in Utah's waters is going to get me either. I might not go roll in mouse poop to catch some Hanta, but I'll eat the fish from "polluted" water no question.  Smitty, I know some folks who have a home right on the edge of Rabbit Gulch... on the north side. Did some title/reg work for em and got to fish around that side of the lake a couple summers back. Got into some pretty good smallie action but no perch, browns or walleye. I've always wondered about the rocky shorelines where the bridge crosses the road... ever fished that section for smallies or anything?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Pépe le Pew! Sorry you gut the skunk out there FishyG. The pics are niiiice, the clarity of the water looks perfect. Gorgeous day.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey .45 if you get one of those browns and find a brown ghost lucky craft haning out of it's mouth would you be so kind as to return it to me? Those browns are nice and fight good enough to break 10lb braid have fun. Smitty thanks for the report even though you got the skunk all over you!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good seeing ya got out there "KITTY". :wink: I would go there in a NY minute if I knew I could get into good quantities of reasonable size smallies and a few Walleys for eatun. _(O)_ It's still on my list of possibles, but for now I'd still go to the Gorge for smallies and Pelican for largies and blues. I can change my mind with some good factual info, in a heart beat.  Good looking dog there. Bet ya my 401k that Sparky would have a ball with your pup (him/her). :lol: 
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > SilverSmitty said:
> ...


My biggest fish was actually a Walleye. My bass were all smallerish.. Brian got two nice ones at the same time on a Perch crankbait though.


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 5, 2008)

The place is aptly named. You could starve waiting for a fishy there. I have several times.  

Snakes? Too cool for them to come out yet.


----------

